# المجاعة هل كانت ثلاث سنوات أم سبعة سنوات أيام داود؟



## e-Sword (7 يونيو 2012)

*ارجو  مساعتدكم على الرد على شبهة مهمة*

*
*

* ...الشبهة تقول مكتوب فى سفر صموئيل  الثانى اصحاح 24 اية 13 
*

*((فَأَتَى جَادُ إِلَى دَاوُدَ وَقَالَ لَهُ:  «أَتَأْتِي عَلَيْكَ سَبْعُ سِنِي جُوعٍ فِي أَرْضِكَ))*

* ....بينما فى  الترجمة السبيعينة (( ثلاث سنوات))*

* فهل هنا نصدق 3 ام 7  و هل الترجمة السبيعينة اخطاءت ام ماذا؟؟ 
*

*انا فى رائى ان الترجمة خصصت الثلاث سنوات من السبع سنين لتوضح ان تلك الفترة هى التى حدث فيها الجوع الشديد جدااا و لكنى اريد رايكم 
*

*و انا لا تكلم عن  شبهة  التناقض الظاهرى الموجود بين تلك الاية و بين اخبار الايام الاولى  فالاستاذ مولكا مولكان رد بشكل مقنع على تلك الشبهة و لكن ظهرت شبهة جديدة  على تلك الجزيئة و التى اوردتها فى اول كلامى  .....و شكرا لتعب محبتكم يا جبابرة الباس يا اسود المسيحية 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (8 يونيو 2012)

*نقديا قراءة سبعة فى الماسورى افضل بتفسر ظهور قراءة ثلاثة
فى اخبار الايام الاول موجود عدد السنين تلاتة 
**21: 12 اما ثلاث سنين جوع او ثلاثة اشهر هلاك امام مضايقيك و سيف                  اعدائك يدركك او ثلاثة ايام يكون فيها سيف الرب و وبا في الارض و                  ملاك الرب يعثو في كل تخوم اسرائيل فانظر الان ماذا ارد جوابا                  لمرسلي  **

فى مبدأ معروف فى النقد النصى اسمه التوفيق الازائى 
فمترجمى السبعينية ربما انهم لجاؤوا للتوفيق بين النصين بتغير رقم سبعة فى سفر صمؤيل الى تلاتة للتوفيق الازائى بينهم
فالقرار النقدى يتخذ القراءة  اللى بتفسر ظهور القراءة الاخرى
قراة سبعة تفسر ظهور قراءة تلاتة للتوفيق  harmonization بين سفر صمؤيل والاخبار
* *It is easy to see how copyists may have harmonized this figure with the two other cases of the number “three” in this verse*​ *Omanson, Roger L. ;   Ellington, John: A Handbook on Second Book of Samuel. New York : United Bible Societies, 2001 (UBS Handbook Series), S. 1191*
​ 
*وهذا قرار لجنة ctat النقدية انها فضلت قراءة الماسورى واعطها درجة b
**ctat, however, recommends the reading of the mt, “seven years,” giving it a {B} evaluation. *​ *ctat Critique Textuelle de l’Ancien Testament*

*mt Masoretic Text*

*Omanson, Roger L. ;   Ellington, John: A Handbook on Second Book of Samuel. New York : United Bible Societies, 2001 (UBS Handbook Series), S. 1191*
​ *ومن الشواهد المباشرة للنص العبرى عندك نص الفلجاتا للقديس جيروم
وهو رقم سبعة متفق مع النص الماسورى
**And when Gad was come to David, he told him, saying: Either seven years of famine shall come to thee in thy land: or thou shalt flee three months before thy adversaries, and they shall pursue thee: or for three days there shall be a pestilence in thy land. Now therefore deliberate, and see what answer I shall return to him that sent me. *​ * The Holy Bible, Translated from the Latin Vulgate. Bellingham, WA : Logos Research Systems, Inc., 2009, S. 2 Sa 24:13*
​ *والبشيطا ايضا سبعة متفقة مع الماسورى*


----------



## Abdel Messih (8 يونيو 2012)

أظن مفيش فرق لو تقصد ان ده خطأ ترجمة فلأ هو مش خطأ ترجمة لأن على حد علمى هى هى مش هتفرق أنواع الترجمة :
تراجم لفظيه :

هي التي يقوم فيها مترجم بترجمة اللفظ بمنتهي الدقه دون مراعاة سياق الكلام فينتج عنها ترجمه غير واضحة المعني لاختلاف التعابير بين اللغات المختلفة وهي ترجمه تستغرق وقت اقل

ترجمة تفسيرية : 

هي ترجمه يقوم فيها المترجم بترجمة المعني وتوضيحه دون مراعاة اللفظ وهذا ينتج عنه ترجمه واضحه مفهومه ولكن غير دقيقه في الفاظها فقد يحتاج المترجم لاضافة كلمه او اكثر لتوضيح المعني وهذا لان كلمة واحده في لغه لايوجد كلمة اخري تساويها في لغة ثانية فيحتاج ان يشرحها بجمله اضافية وهي تستغرق وقت ايضا قليل

ترجمه ديناميكيه :

وهي ترجمه يقوم فيها المترجم بترجمة المعني مع الالتزام باللفظ علي قدر الامكان وهذا ينتج عنه ترجمه واضحه المعني ومفهومه وايضا الفاظها دقيقه متناسبه ومتقاربه جدا الي الالفاظ اللصليه وهي ترجمه تحتاج مجهود شاق وتستغرق وقت طويل جدا

مع اعلم ان النص فى العبرى كُتب سبعة :
2Sa 24:13  ויבא־גד אל־דוד ויגד־לו ויאמר לו התבוא לך שׁבע שׁנים רעב בארצך אם־שׁלשׁה חדשׁים נסך לפני־צריך והוא רדפך ואם־היות שׁלשׁת ימים דבר בארצך עתה דע וראה מה־אשׁיב שׁלחי דבר׃ 

و الكلمة فى قاموس سترونج :
H7651
שׁבעה    שׁבע
sheba‛  shib‛âh
sheh'-bah, shib-aw'
From H7650; a primitive cardinal number; seven (as the sacred full one); also (adverbially) seven times; by implication a week; by extension an indefinite number: -  (+ by) seven ([-fold], -s, [-teen, -teenth], -th, times). Compare H7658.


----------



## e-Sword (8 يونيو 2012)

*ردى المتواضع ارجو ان ينال رضاكم*



apostle.paul قال:


> *وهذا قرار لجنة ctat النقدية انها فضلت قراءة الماسورى واعطها درجة b
> **ctat, however, recommends the reading of the mt, “seven years,” giving it a {B} evaluation. *​ *ctat Critique Textuelle de l’Ancien Testament*
> 
> *mt Masoretic Text*
> ...



اريد ايضا اضافة بعض المراجع و التاكيد على كلامك 

New American Standard Bible (©1995)
So  Gad came to David and told him, and said to him, "Shall seven years of  famine come to you in your land? Or will you flee three months before  your foes while they pursue you? Or shall there be three days'  pestilence in your land? Now consider and see what answer I shall return  to Him who sent me."

King James Bible
So  Gad came to David, and told him, and said unto him, Shall seven years  of famine come unto thee in thy land? or wilt thou flee three months  before thine enemies, while they pursue thee? or that there be three  days' pestilence in thy land? now advise, and see what answer I shall  return to him that sent me.


American King James Version
So  Gad came to David, and told him, and said to him, Shall seven years of  famine come to you in your land? or will you flee three months before  your enemies, while they pursue you? or that there be three days'  pestilence in your land? now advise, and see what answer I shall return  to him that sent me.

American Standard Version
So  Gad came to David, and told him, and said unto him, Shall seven years  of famine come unto thee in thy land? or wilt thou flee three months  before thy foes while they pursue thee? or shall there be three days  pestilence in thy land? now advise thee, and consider what answer I  shall return to him that sent me

Douay-Rheims Bible
And  when Gad was come to David, he told him, saying: Either seven years of  famine shall come to thee in thy land: or thou shalt flee three months  before thy adversaries, and they shall pursue thee: or for three days  there shall be a pestilence in thy land. Now therefore deliberate, and  see what answer I shall return to him that sent me. 

Darby Bible Translation
And  Gad came to David, and told him, and said to him, Shall seven years of  famine come to thee in thy land? or wilt thou flee three months before  thine adversaries while they pursue thee? or shall there be three days'  pestilence in thy land? Now be aware and consider what word I shall  bring again to him that sent me.

English Revised Version
So  Gad came to David, and told him, and said unto him, Shall seven years  of famine come unto thee in thy land? or wilt thou flee three months  before thy foes while they pursue thee? or shall there be three days  pestilence in thy land? now advise thee, and consider what answer I  shall return to him that sent me.


Webster's Bible Translation
So  Gad came to David, and told him, and said to him, Shall seven years of  famine come upon thee in thy land? or wilt thou flee three months before  thy enemies, while they pursue thee? or that there be three days'  pestilence in thy land? Now consider, and see what answer I shall return  to him that sent me.

World English Bible
So  Gad came to David, and told him, and said to him, "Shall seven years of  famine come to you in your land? Or will you flee three months before  your foes while they pursue you? Or shall there be three days'  pestilence in your land? Now answer, and consider what answer I shall  return to him who sent me


Young's Literal Translation
 And Gad cometh in unto David, and declareth to him, and saith to him,  'Do seven years of famine come in to thee in thy land? or three months  art thou fleeing before thine adversary -- and he pursuing thee? or are  three days' pestilence in thy land? now, know and see what word I take  back to Him sending m

שמואל ב 24:13 Hebrew OT: Westminster Leningrad Codex
וַיָּבֹא־גָ֥ד  אֶל־דָּוִ֖ד וַיַּגֶּד־לֹ֑ו וַיֹּ֣אמֶר לֹ֡ו הֲתָבֹ֣וא לְךָ֣ שֶֽׁבַע  שָׁנִ֣ים ׀ רָעָ֣ב ׀ בְּאַרְצֶ֡ךָ אִם־שְׁלֹשָׁ֣ה חֳ֠דָשִׁים נֻסְךָ֙  לִפְנֵֽי־צָרֶ֜יךָ וְה֣וּא רֹדְפֶ֗ךָ וְאִם־הֱ֠יֹות שְׁלֹ֨שֶׁת יָמִ֥ים  דֶּ֙בֶר֙ בְּאַרְצֶ֔ךָ עַתָּה֙ דַּ֣ע וּרְאֵ֔ה מָה־אָשִׁ֥יב שֹׁלְחִ֖י  דָּבָֽר׃    ס




שמואל ב 24:13 Hebrew OT: WLC (Consonants Only)
ויבא־גד  אל־דוד ויגד־לו ויאמר לו התבוא לך שבע שנים ׀ רעב ׀ בארצך אם־שלשה חדשים  נסך לפני־צריך והוא רדפך ואם־היות שלשת ימים דבר בארצך עתה דע וראה מה־אשיב  שלחי דבר׃    ס




שמואל ב 24:13 Hebrew OT: WLC (Consonants & Vowels)
וַיָּבֹא־גָד  אֶל־דָּוִד וַיַּגֶּד־לֹו וַיֹּאמֶר לֹו הֲתָבֹוא לְךָ שֶׁבַע שָׁנִים ׀  רָעָב ׀ בְּאַרְצֶךָ אִם־שְׁלֹשָׁה חֳדָשִׁים נֻסְךָ לִפְנֵי־צָרֶיךָ  וְהוּא רֹדְפֶךָ וְאִם־הֱיֹות שְׁלֹשֶׁת יָמִים דֶּבֶר בְּאַרְצֶךָ עַתָּה  דַּע וּרְאֵה מָה־אָשִׁיב שֹׁלְחִי דָּבָר׃    ס




שמואל ב 24:13 Hebrew Bible
ויבא  גד אל דוד ויגד לו ויאמר לו התבוא לך שבע שנים רעב בארצך אם שלשה חדשים  נסך לפני צריך והוא רדפך ואם היות שלשת ימים דבר בארצך עתה דע וראה מה אשיב  שלחי דבר


Apocalypsis 22:21 Latin: Biblia Sacra Vulgata
cumque  venisset Gad ad David nuntiavit ei dicens aut septem annis veniet tibi  fames in terra tua aut tribus mensibus fugies adversarios tuos et illi  persequentur aut certe tribus diebus erit pestilentia in terra tua nunc  ergo delibera et vide quem respondeam ei qui me misit sermonem


2 Samuel 24:13 Spanish: La Biblia de las Américas  (©1997)
Así que Gad fue a David y se lo hizo saber, diciéndo _le:_ ¿ _Quieres que_  te vengan siete años de hambre en tu tierra, o que huyas por tres meses  delante de tus enemigos mientras te persiguen, o que haya tres días de  pestilencia en tu tierra? Considera ahora, y mira qué respuesta he de  dar al que me envió




2 Samuel 24:13 Spanish: La Nueva Biblia de los Hispanos  (©2005)
Así  que Gad fue a David y se lo hizo saber, diciéndole: "¿Quieres que te  vengan siete años de hambre en tu tierra, o que huyas por tres meses  delante de tus enemigos mientras te persiguen, o que haya tres días de  pestilencia en tu tierra? Considera ahora, y mira qué respuesta he de  dar al que me envió."




2 Samuel 24:13 Spanish: Reina Valera (1909)
Vino  pues Gad á David, é intimóle, y díjole: ¿Quieres que te vengan siete  años de hambre en tu tierra? ¿ó que huyas tres meses delante de tus  enemigos, y que ellos te persigan? ¿o que tres días haya pestilencia en  tu tierra? Piensa ahora, y mira qué respo




2 Samuel 24:13 Spanish: Sagradas Escrituras (1569)
Vino, _pues_  , Gad a David, y le denunció, y le dijo: ¿Quieres que te vengan siete  años de hambre en tu tierra? ¿O que huyas tres meses delante de tus  enemigos, y que ellos te persigan? ¿O que tres días haya pestilencia  en  tu tierra? Piensa ahora, y mira qué responderé al que me envió. 



2 Samuel 24:13 Spanish: Modern
Entonces  Gad fue a David y se lo hizo saber diciendo: --¿Que te vengan siete  años de hambre en tu país? ¿O que huyas durante tres meses de tus  adversarios y que ellos te persigan? ¿O que haya una epidemia en tu país  durante tres días? Ahora, pues, piensa y mira qué he de responder al  que me ha enviado.


2 Samuel 24:13 French: Louis Segond (1910)
Gad  alla vers David, et lui fit connaître la chose, en disant: Veux-tu sept  années de famine dans ton pays, ou bien trois mois de fuite devant tes  ennemis qui te poursuivront, ou bien trois jours de peste dans ton pays?  Maintenant choisis, et vois ce que je dois répondre à celui qui  m'envoie.




2 Samuel 24:13 French: Darby
Et  Gad vint vers David, et lui rapporta cela, et lui dit: La famine  viendra-t-elle sur toi sept ans dans ton pays; ou veux-tu fuir trois  mois devant tes ennemis, et qu'ils te poursuivent; ou y aura-t-il trois  jours de peste dans ton pays? Sache maintenant, et vois quelle parole je  rapporterai à celui qui m'a envoyé.


2 Samuel 24:13 French: Martin (1744)
Gad  vint donc vers David, et lui fit entendre cela en disant : Que veux-tu  qui t'arrive : ou sept ans de famine sur ton pays ; ou que durant trois  mois tu fuies devant tes ennemis, et qu'ils te poursuivent; ou que  durant trois jours la mortalité soit en ton pays? Avises-y maintenant,  et regarde ce que tu veux que je réponde à celui qui m'a envoyé


2 Samuel 24:13 German: Luther (1912)
Gad  kam zu David und sagte es ihm an und sprach zu ihm: Willst du, daß  sieben Jahre Teuerung in dein Land komme? oder daß du drei Monate vor  deinen Widersachern fliehen müssest und sie dich verfolgen? oder drei  Tage Pestilenz in deinem Lande sei? So merke nun und siehe, was ich  wieder sagen soll dem, der mich gesandt hat.




2 Samuel 24:13 German: Luther (1545)
Gad  kam zu David und sagte es ihm an und sprach zu ihm: Willst du, daß  sieben Jahre Teurung in dein Land komme, oder daß du drei Monden vor  deinen Widersachern fliehen müssest, und sie dich verfolgen, oder daß  drei Tage Pestilenz in deinem Lande sei? So merke nun und siehe, was ich  wieder sagen soll dem, der mich gesandt hat.


2 Samuel 24:13 German: Elberfelder (1871)
Und  Gad kam zu David und tat es ihm kund und sprach zu ihm: Sollen dir  sieben Jahre Hungersnot in dein Land kommen? oder willst du drei Monate  vor deinen Feinden fliehen, indem sie dir nachjagen? oder soll drei Tage  Pest in deinem Lande sein? Nun wisse und sieh, was für eine Antwort ich  dem zurückbringen soll, der mich gesandt hat.




撒 母 耳 記 下 24:13 Chinese Bible: Union (Traditional)
於  是 迦 得 來 見 大 衛 ， 對 他 說 ： 你 願 意 國 中 有 七 年 的 饑 荒 呢 ？ 是 在 你 敵 人 面 前 逃 跑 ， 被  追 趕 三 個 月 呢 ？ 是 在 你 國 中 有 三 日 的 瘟 疫 呢 ？ 現 在 你 要 揣 摩 思 想 ， 我 好 回 覆 那 差 我  來 的 。




撒 母 耳 記 下 24:13 Chinese Bible: Union (Simplified)
於  是 迦 得 来 见 大 卫 ， 对 他 说 ： 你 愿 意 国 中 有 七 年 的 饥 荒 呢 ？ 是 在 你 敌 人 面 前 逃 跑 ， 被  追 赶 三 个 月 呢 ？ 是 在 你 国 中 有 三 日 的 瘟 疫 呢 ？ 现 在 你 要 揣 摩 思 想 ， 我 好 回 覆 那 差 我  来 的 。




שמואל ב 24:13 Hebrew OT: BHS (Consonants & Vowels)
 ................................................................................ 
וַיָּבֹא־גָד  אֶל־דָּוִד וַיַּגֶּד־לֹו וַיֹּאמֶר לֹו הֲתָבֹוא לְךָ שֶׁבַע שָׁנִים  רָעָב בְּאַרְצֶךָ אִם־שְׁלֹשָׁה חֳדָשִׁים נֻסְךָ לִפְנֵי־צָרֶיךָ וְהוּא  רֹדְפֶךָ וְאִם־הֱיֹות שְׁלֹשֶׁת יָמִים דֶּבֶר בְּאַרְצֶךָ עַתָּה דַּע  וּרְאֵה מָה־אָשִׁיב שֹׁלְחִי דָּבָר׃ ס


Latin: Biblia Sacra Vulgata
 ................................................................................ 
cumque  venisset Gad ad David nuntiavit ei dicens aut septem annis veniet tibi  fames in terra tua aut tribus mensibus fugies adversarios tuos et illi  persequentur aut certe tribus diebus erit pestilentia in terra tua nunc  ergo delibera et vide quem respondeam ei qui me misit sermonem


ترجمة فانديك و سميث
 13 فاتى جاد الى داود واخبره وقال له اتاتي عليك سبع سني جوع في ارضك ام تهرب  ثلاثة اشهر امام اعدائك وهم يتبعونك ام يكون ثلاثة ايام وبا في ارضك فالان اعرف  وانظر ماذا ارد جوابا على مرسلي. 14 فقال داود لجاد قد ضاق بي الامر جدا فلنسقط في  يد الرب لان مراحمه كثيرة ولا اسقط في يد انسان

الترجمة اليسوعية-كاثوليكية
13 فأَتى جادٌ إِلى داُودَ وأَخبَرَه وقالَ لَه: «أَتأتي علَيكَ سَبعُ سِني مَجاعةٍ  في أَرضِكَ، أَم تَهرُبُ أمام أَعْدائِكَ ثَلاثَةَ أَشهُرٍ وهم في إِثرِكَ، أَم  يَكون ثَلاثَةَ أكًلامِ طاعونٍ في أَرضِكَ؟ ففَكِّرِ الأَنَّ وأَنَّظُرْ فيما  أُجيبُ بِه مُرسِلي مِنَ الكَلام». 14فقالَ داوُدُ لِجاد: «قد ضاقَ بيَ الأَمرُ  كَثيرًا، فلنَقع في يَدِ الرَّبِّ، لِأَنَّ مَراحِمَه كَثيرة، ولا أَقع في يَدِ  النَّاس

ترجمة الاخبار السارة 
». 13فجاءَ جادُ إلى داوُدَ وقالَ لَه: «ما تختارُ؟ أسَبْعَ سِنينَ جوعِ في أرضِكَ،  أو الهربَ أمامَ أعدائِكَ ثَلاثَةَ أشهرٍ وهُم يُطارِدونَكَ، أو ثَلاثَةَ أيّامِ  مِنَ الوباءِ في أرضِكَ؟ فكرِ الآنَ بِما أُجيبُ بهِ الرّبَّ». 14فقالَ لَه داوُدُ:  «هذا اَختيارٌ عسيرٌ جدُا. فلنَقَعْ في يَدِ الرّبِّ لأنَّ مراحِمَهُ كثيرةٌ، ولا  نقَعُ في يَدِ النَّاسِ».

ترجمة كتاب الحياة 
. 13فَمَثَلَ جَادٌ أَمَامَ دَاوُدَ وقَالَ: «اخْتَرْ إِمَّا أَنْ تَجْتَاحَ  الْبِلاَدَ سَبْعُ سِنِي جُوعٍ، أَوْ تَهْرُبَ ثَلاَثَةَ أَشْهُرٍ أَمَامَ  أَعْدَائِكَ وَهُمْ يَتَعَقَّبُونَكَ، أَوْ يَتَفَشَّى وَبَأٌ فِي أَرْضِكَ طَوَالَ  ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ. فَفَكِّرْ فِي الأَمْرِ مَلِيّاً وَأَخْبِرْنِي عَمَّا  اسْتَقَرَّ عَلَيْهِ رَدُّكَ عَلَى مَنْ أَرْسَلَنِي؟» 14فَأَجَابَ دَاوُدُ: «قَدْ  ضَاقَ بِي الأَمْرُ، وَلَكِنْ خَيْرٌ لِي أَنْ أَقَعَ فِي يَدِ الرَّبِّ، لأَنَّ  مَرَاحِمَهُ كَثِيرَةٌ مِنْ أَنْ أَقَعَ بَيْنَ يَدَيْ إِنْسَانٍ».

و لسة لو تحبوا من هنا لحتى السنة اللى جاية و لو عايزين تراجم تثبت ان الرقم هو سبعة تحت امركم 

تعالوا بقى للتراجم التى ذكرت رقم ثلاثة 

New International Version (©1984)
So  Gad went to David and said to him, "Shall there come upon you three  years of famine in your land? Or three months of fleeing from your  enemies while they pursue you? Or three days of plague in your land? Now  then, think it over and decide how I should answer the one who sent  me."

New Living Translation (©2007)
So  Gad came to David and asked him, "Will you choose three years of famine  throughout your land, three months of fleeing from your enemies, or  three days of severe plague throughout your land? Think this over and  decide what answer I should give the LORD who sent me."


English Standard Version (©2001)
So  Gad came to David and told him, and said to him, “Shall three years of  famine come to you in your land? Or will you flee three months before  your foes while they pursue you? Or shall there be three days’  pestilence in your land? Now consider, and decide what answer I shall  return to him who sent me.”


اولا بالنسبة لترجمة New Living Translation (©2007)

دة تعريف تلك الترجمة 
*Version Information*


The goal of any Bible translation is to convey the *meaning*  of the ancient Hebrew and Greek texts as accurately as possible to the  modern reader. The New Living Translation is based on the most recent  scholarship in the theory of translation. The challenge for the  translators was to create a text that would make the same *impact*  in the life of modern readers that the original text had for the  original readers. In the New Living Translation, this is accomplished by  translating *entire thoughts* (rather than just words) into  natural, everyday English. The end result is a translation that is easy  to read and understand and that accurately communicates the meaning of  the original text.


فهى ايضا ليست ترجمة حرفية او ديناميكية انما تفسرية 



الترجمة الثانية English Standard Version (©2001)


The ESV is an "essentially literal" translation that seeks as far    as  possible to capture the precise wording of the original text and the  personal    style of each Bible writer. It seeks to be transparent to  the original text,    letting the reader see as directly as possible the  structure and meaning of    the original


اذا ايضا تفسرية و ليست ديناميكية او حرفية 



ناتى للترجمة السبيعينة التفسرية 



من اسمها بطلت الشبهة التى ليس لها اى اساس من الصحة 










واحد مسلم يعمل فيها بقى ابوا العريف يطلع يقول طيب ما الترجمة السبيعينة التفسرية قالت ثلاث سنين@@@@@

نروح نقولة اسمها ترجمة اية يا ابوا العريف؟؟؟ ...هيقولوكم ترجمة تفسرية.. ..تروحوا تخبطوا على دماغة و تقولوا لة ((.اذا هى فسرت ان *السبع سنين جوع مصر كان اصعبهم اخر ثلاث سنوات)) 

طيب يستفذك و يقولك اليس هذا تحريف لاقوال اللة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

تقولوا لة لا يا ابوا العريف فان التحريف هو نفى و ازالة من اساسة فاين هو التحريف اذا؟؟؟؟ لا يوجد تحريف او تناقض يا استاذ انما الترجمة السبيعينة و غيرها من التراجم البسيطة جدااا الحديثة جدااا تقصد و توضح و توكد انها اخر ثلاث سنين من السبع سنين ؟؟ فهل الناسخ يعاقب لتوضيح فكرة سبق ان وضحها **سفر أخبار الأيام الأول 21: 12*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




*طيب هيقولك ما هى الادلة انهم كانوا عارفين ان العدد سبعة لكنهم خصصوا اخر ثلاث سنين منة ؟ 

نقولة بكل سهولة تعال نبرهن جهلك اولا من الكتاب المقدس و من الناحية العقلانية 

اولا من الكتاب المقدس نرجع لسفر التكوين 
 *
 *سفر التكوين **41*
 *54 **وَابْتَدَأَتْ سَبْعُ سِنِي الْجُوعِ تَأْتِي كَمَا قَالَ يُوسُفُ، فَكَانَ جُوعٌ فِي جَمِيعِ الْبُلْدَانِ**. **وَأَمَّا جَمِيعُ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ فَكَانَ فِيهَا خُبْزٌ
 
 ولو قالك مش موجودة حط ايديك فى عينة و قللة اهة تخلع عين التخين 
*
*و ها هى فى السبيعينة *


*Septuagint*

Chapter 41



         41:53 And the seven years of plenty passed away, which were in the land          of Egypt.


و لكى لا تكون لة اى حجة 



Masoretic


         41:53 And the seven years of plenteousness, that was in the land of          Egypt, were ended.




*و ثانيا  من الناحية المنطقية  *



اليس الغلة او المخزون يستمر لمدة ثلاث سنوات ؟؟؟؟ كما جاء فى سفر *لاويين **25*

*20 **وَإِذَا قُلْتُمْ**: **مَاذَا نَأْكُلُ فِي السَّنَةِ السَّابِعَةِ إِنْ لَمْ نَزْرَعْ وَلَمْ نَجْمَعْ غَلَّتَنَا؟*
*21 **فَإِنِّي آمُرُ بِبَرَكَتِي لَكُمْ فِي السَّنَةِ السَّادِسَةِ، فَتَعْمَلُ غَلَّةً لِثَلاَثِ سِنِينَ**.*
*22 **فَتَزْرَعُونَ السَّنَةَ الثَّامِنَةَ وَتَأْكُلُونَ مِنَ الْغَلَّةِ الْعَتِيقَةِ إِلَى السَّنَةِ التَّاسِعَةِ**. **إِلَى أَنْ تَأْتِيَ غَلَّتُهَا تَأْكُلُونَ عَتِيقًا**.*


اذا كيف يا ذكى يكون فقرا شديدا لدرجة انهم يبعوا كل مواشيهم و يشتروا بكل اموالهم و يبيعوا اراضيهم كدة دة و مازال عندهم المخزون؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

و ايضا يا عم فهيم سفر التكوين قال انها سبع سنين ..
*
اذا ما هي الحكمة في اقتصار سفر اخبار الاول و الترجمة السبيعينة  على ذكر ثلاث سنين من ضمن سبع سنين ؟؟؟؟
*
* إن الحكمة في  ذلك هي المشاكلة، فإنه قال: ثلاثة أنا عارض عليك، فاختر لنفسك واحداً, إما ثلاث  سنين جوع، أو ثلاثة أشهر هلاك أمام مضايقيك، وسيف أعدائك يدركك، أو ثلاثة أيام يكون  فيها سيف الرب وبأ في الأرض , فذكره الثلاثة في كل المواضع هو من باب المشاكلة، وهو  ذِكر الشيء بلفظ غيره لوقوعه في صحبته تحقيقاً أو تقديراً,*
*فالأول كقول القرآن: تعلم ما في نفسي ولا أعلم ما في نفسك (المائدة 5: 116)  و مكروا مكر الله (آل عمران 3: 54), فإن إطلاق النفس والمكر في جانب الله لمشاكلة  ما معه، وكذا قوله وجزاء سيئة سيئة مثلها (الشورى 42: 40) لأن الجزاء حق لا يوصف  بأنه سيئة, فمن اعتدى عليكم فاعتدوا عليه (البقرة 2: 194) فاليوم ننساهم كما نسوا  (الأعراف 7: 51) و فيسخرون منهم سخر الله منهم (التوبة 9: 79), إنما نحن مستهزئون  الله يستهزىء بهم (البقرة 2: 15),* 
 *
*
* و ايضا *اذا كان فرق عدد السنين بين النصين يسبب مشكلة للمسلم  في الفهم واستيعاب المعنى النهائي .

فربما يستطيع ان يشرح لنا كيف فهمت اختلاف كلام القرآن 
 في التقرير عن هلاك اهل عاد ، 

*هل تم في يوم نحس مستمر ، او في سبع ليال وثمانية أيام ؟؟*


كَذَّبَتْ عَادٌ فَكَيْفَ كَانَ عَذَابِي وَنُذُرِ
إِنَّا أَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ رِيحًا صَرْصَرًا فِي يَوْمِ نَحْسٍ مُسْتَمِرٍّ
تَنْزِعُ النَّاسَ كَأَنَّهُمْ أَعْجَازُ نَخْلٍ مُنْقَعِرٍ
القمر 18 - 20



وَأَمَّا عَادٌ فَأُهْلِكُوا بِرِيحٍ صَرْصَرٍ عَاتِيَةٍ
سَخَّرَهَا عَلَيْهِمْ سَبْعَ لَيَالٍ وَثَمَانِيَةَ أَيَّامٍ حُسُومًا فَتَرَى الْقَوْمَ فِيهَا صَرْعَى كَأَنَّهُمْ أَعْجَازُ نَخْلٍ خَاوِيَةٍ
الحاقة 6 - 7


ارجو ان يشرح لي اذا كان فاهما ، هل تم الهلاك في يوم او سبعة ايام ؟؟ وعندما يفهم هذه سيفهم تلك




*تعال بقى اربط الاجابة لحضرتك من الكتاب المقدس باكثر من طريقة لكى لا يكون للجاهل حجة *


سفر صموئيل الثاني 24: 13 

 *فَأَتَى جَادُ إِلَى دَاوُدَ وَأَخبَرهُ وَقَالَ لَهُ**: «**أَتَأْتِي عَلَيْكَ **سَبْعُ سِنِي جُوعٍ**  فِي أَرْضِكَ، أَمْ تَهْرُبُ ثَلاَثَةَ أَشْهُرٍ أَمَامَ أَعْدَائِكَ  وَهُمْ يَتْبَعُونَكَ، أَمْ يَكُونُ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَبَأٌ فِي  أَرْضِكَ؟ فَالآنَ اعْرِفْ وَانْظُرْ مَاذَا أَرُدُّ جَوَابًا عَلَى  مُرْسِلِي**».*


*لقد استخدمت الترجمة السبيعينة رقم ثلاثة بسبب المشاكلة و ايضا سفر اخبار ايام الاول و ايضا من ناحية الجوع الحقيقى الشديد جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا و**الثلاث سنين دول من ضمن السبعة *



*دعونا نمرح معا فى الشرح *

سفر أخبار الأيام الأول 21: 12 

 *إِمَّا **ثَلاَثَ سِنِينَ جُوعٌ**،  أَوْ ثَلاَثَةَ أَشْهُرٍ هَلاَكٌ أَمَامَ مُضَايِقِيكَ وَسَيْفُ  أَعْدَائِكَ يُدْرِكُكَ، أَوْ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ يَكُونُ فِيهَا سَيْفُ  الرَّبِّ وَوَبَأٌ فِي الأَرْضِ، وَمَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ يَعْثُو فِي كُلِّ  تُخُومِ إِسْرَائِيلَ**. **فَانْظُرِ الآنَ مَاذَا أَرُدُّ جَوَابًا لِمُرْسِلِي**».*


*فلو حدث بداية من هذا الوقت وقف للمطر فماذا سيحدث؟*
*اولا هذا حدث بعد ايام الحصاد ونزول مطر **( 2 **صم **21 ) *
*وجزء من السنة تحسب سنة في الفكر اليهودي.*
 *ولو توقفت الزراعة بسبب عدم وجود مطر يكون هناك اكل يكفي لعامين
 
* *لاويين **25*
 *20 **وَإِذَا قُلْتُمْ**: **مَاذَا نَأْكُلُ فِي السَّنَةِ السَّابِعَةِ إِنْ لَمْ نَزْرَعْ وَلَمْ نَجْمَعْ غَلَّتَنَا؟*
*21 **فَإِنِّي آمُرُ بِبَرَكَتِي لَكُمْ فِي السَّنَةِ السَّادِسَةِ، فَتَعْمَلُ غَلَّةً لِثَلاَثِ سِنِينَ**.*
*22 **فَتَزْرَعُونَ السَّنَةَ الثَّامِنَةَ وَتَأْكُلُونَ مِنَ الْغَلَّةِ الْعَتِيقَةِ إِلَى السَّنَةِ التَّاسِعَةِ**. **إِلَى أَنْ تَأْتِيَ غَلَّتُهَا تَأْكُلُونَ عَتِيقًا**.*
*ولهذا فلو توقف الزرع في السنة الثانية فانتاج السنه الاولى يكفي السنة الثانية والثالثة وبداية الرابعة*
*ويحتاج  الشعب بقية السنة الرابعة لينتهي المحصول إلى آخره ويبدا الجوع الشديد فلو  حدث مجاعة سبع سنين سيبدا ان يشعر بها الشعب بعد ثلاث سنين ويبدا يعاني  بعد نهاية السنة الرابعة فيكون الجوع الشديد ثلاث سنين فقط.*
*

الأدلة:*

*أولا: الجوع الذي حدث بسبب الجبعونيين بدا يشعر به داوود في السنة الثالثة فصلى لله:*
 *2 **صم **21*
 *1 **وَكَانَ جُوعٌ فِي أَيَّامِ دَاوُدَ ثَلاَثَ سِنِينَ، سَنَةً بَعْدَ سَنَةٍ، فَطَلَبَ دَاوُدُ وَجْهَ الرَّبِّ**. **فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ**: «**هُوَ لأَجْلِ شَاوُلَ وَلأَجْلِ بَيْتِ الدِّمَاءِ، لأَنَّهُ قَتَلَ الْجِبْعُونِيِّينَ**».*
*
والدليل الثاني سبع سنين جوع مصر كان اصعبهم اخر ثلاث سنوات *
*سفر التكوين **41*
 *54 **وَابْتَدَأَتْ سَبْعُ سِنِي الْجُوعِ تَأْتِي كَمَا قَالَ يُوسُفُ، فَكَانَ جُوعٌ فِي جَمِيعِ الْبُلْدَانِ**. **وَأَمَّا جَمِيعُ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ فَكَانَ فِيهَا خُبْزٌ**.*
*55 **وَلَمَّا  جَاعَتْ جَمِيعُ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ وَصَرَخَ الشَّعْبُ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ  لأَجْلِ الْخُبْزِ، قَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ لِكُلِّ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ**: «**اذْهَبُوا إِلَى يُوسُفَ، وَالَّذِي يَقُولُ لَكُمُ افْعَلُوا**».*
*56 **وَكَانَ الْجُوعُ عَلَى كُلِّ وَجْهِ الأَرْضِ، وَفَتَحَ يُوسُفُ جَمِيعَ مَا فِيهِ طَعَامٌ وَبَاعَ لِلْمِصْرِيِّينَ**. **وَاشْتَدَّ الْجُوعُ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ**.*
*57 **وَجَاءَتْ كُلُّ الأَرْضِ إِلَى مِصْرَ إِلَى يُوسُفَ لِتَشْتَرِيَ قَمْحًا، لأَنَّ الْجُوعَ كَانَ شَدِيدًا فِي كُلِّ الأَرْضِ**.*
*
ويكمل في الاصحح **47 *

 *13 **وَلَمْ يَكُنْ خُبْزٌ فِي كُلِّ الأَرْضِ، لأَنَّ الْجُوعَ كَانَ شَدِيدًا جِدًّا**. **فَخَوَّرَتْ أَرْضُ مِصْرَ وَأَرْضُ كَنْعَانَ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْجُوعِ**.*
*14 **فَجَمَعَ  يُوسُفُ كُلَّ الْفِضَّةِ الْمَوْجُودَةِ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ وَفِي أَرْضِ  كَنْعَانَ بِالْقَمْحِ الَّذِي اشْتَرُوا، وَجَاءَ يُوسُفُ بِالْفِضَّةِ  إِلَى بَيْتِ فِرْعَوْنَ**.*
*15 **فَلَمَّا فَرَغَتِ الْفِضَّةُ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ وَمِنْ أَرْضِ كَنْعَانَ أَتَى جَمِيعُ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ إِلَى يُوسُفَ قَائِلِينَ**: «**أَعْطِنَا خُبْزًا، فَلِمَاذَا نَمُوتُ قُدَّامَكَ؟ لأَنْ لَيْسَ فِضَّةٌ أَيْضًا**».*
*16 **فَقَالَ يُوسُفُ**: «**هَاتُوا مَوَاشِيَكُمْ فَأُعْطِيَكُمْ بِمَوَاشِيكُمْ، إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ فِضَّةٌ أَيْضًا**».*
*17 **فَجَاءُوا  بِمَوَاشِيهِمْ إِلَى يُوسُفَ، فَأَعْطَاهُمْ يُوسُفُ خُبْزًا بِالْخَيْلِ  وَبِمَوَاشِي الْغَنَمِ وَالْبَقَرِ وَبِالْحَمِيرِ**. **فَقَاتَهُمْ بِالْخُبْزِ تِلْكَ السَّنَةَ بَدَلَ جَمِيعِ مَوَاشِيهِمْ**.*
*18 **وَلَمَّا تَمَّتْ تِلْكَ السَّنَةُ أَتَوْا إِلَيْهِ فِي السَّنَةِ الْثَّانِيَةِ وَقَالُوا لَهُ**: «**لاَ  نُخْفِي عَنْ سَيِّدِي أَنَّهُ إِذْ قَدْ فَرَغَتِ الْفِضَّةُ، وَمَوَاشِي  الْبَهَائِمِ عِنْدَ سَيِّدِي، لَمْ يَبْقَ قُدَّامَ سَيِّدِي إِلاَّ  أَجْسَادُنَا وَأَرْضُنَا**.*
*19 **لِمَاذَا  نَمُوتُ أَمَامَ عَيْنَيْكَ نَحْنُ وَأَرْضُنَا جَمِيعًا؟ اِشْتَرِنَا  وَأَرْضَنَا بِالْخُبْزِ، فَنَصِيرَ نَحْنُ وَأَرْضُنَا عَبِيدًا  لِفِرْعَوْنَ، وَأَعْطِ بِذَارًا لِنَحْيَا وَلاَ نَمُوتَ وَلاَ تَصِيرَ  أَرْضُنَا قَفْرًا**».*
*20 **فَاشْتَرَى  يُوسُفُ كُلَّ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ لِفِرْعَوْنَ، إِذْ بَاعَ الْمِصْرِيُّونَ  كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ حَقْلَهُ، لأَنَّ الْجُوعَ اشْتَدَّ عَلَيْهِمْ**. **فَصَارَتِ الأَرْضُ لِفِرْعَوْنَ**.*
 *
فسبع سنين مجاعة مصر اول اربع سنين كلنت محتمله وكانوا لازالوا يبيعون ويشترون.*
 *ولكن في بداية السنه الخامسه كان انتهى كل شئ فاشتروا بكل مالهم.*
 *السنة السادسة اشتروا ببهائمهم.*
 *السنه السابعة اشتروا بارضهم.*
*وايضا حصار بنهدد للسامرة كان شديد لانه استمر:*
 سفر الملوك الثاني 6: 25

 *وَكَانَ جُوعٌ شَدِيدٌ فِي السَّامِرَةِ**. **وَهُمْ  حَاصَرُوهَا حَتَّى صَارَ رَأْسُ الْحِمَارِ بِثَمَانِينَ مِنَ  الْفِضَّةِ، وَرُبْعُ الْقَابِ مِنْ زِبْلِ الْحَمَامِ بِخَمْسٍ مِنَ  الْفِضَّةِ**.*


 سفر الملوك الثاني 17: 5

 *وَصَعِدَ مَلِكُ أَشُّورَ عَلَى كُلِّ الأَرْضِ، وَصَعِدَ إِلَى السَّامِرَةِ وَحَاصَرَهَا ثَلاَثَ سِنِينَ**.*

 *فهي السنة الاولى حتى لو جزء من سنة تحسب سنة.*
 *السنه الثانية والثالثة لاستهلاك الطعام.*
 *السنة الرابعة لينهوا القلة القليلة الباقية.*
 *ويكون المجاعة الحقيقية ثلاث سنوات النهائية.*

 *اما سفر الاخبار و السبيعينة  فانهما تتكلمان عن الثلاث سنوات الصعبة.*

 *الاثنين  يشرح الموقف جيدا ويكمل بعضه بعضا معطي صورة تفصيلية هم سبع سنين توقف مطر  ينتج عنهم ثلاث سنين صعبة جدا بعد انتهاء المخزون وايضا المال.//// لذلك الترجمة السبيعنة و غيرها من التراجم وضحت ان الثلاث سنين التى ذكرتها هى من ضمن السبع سنين 
*
 

*و تفضلوا يا مسلمين رد مقنع مترتب جداااااااااااااااا*


 *أولاً: المشكلة*

*(1) في سفر (صموئيل الثاني 24: 13) يذكر عدد سنين الجوع 7 سنين.*
 *(2) في سفر (أخبار أيام الأول 21: 12) يذكر عدد السنين 3 سنوات.*
 *(3) فيكون هناك فرق 4 سنوات.*

 *ثانياً: الحـل*

*إذا رجعنا إلى الجوع الذي حدث في أرض مصر أيام يوسف الطاهر كما هو مذكور في (سفر التكوين 41) نقرأ عن السبع سنين الجوع أنها كانت على مراحل:*

 *المرحلة الأولى: مرحلة الجوع في البداية:*

*يقول في (تكوين 41: 55) "… جاعت جميع أرض مصر… . *
 *ويقول في (تكوين41: 56) "وكان جوع على كل وجه الأرض.*

 *[إنه مجرد جوع في بدايته]*​


 *المرحلة الثانية: مرحلة الجوع الشديد:* 
 *يقول عنها في (تكوين 41: 56) "واشتد الجوع في أرض مصر"*
 *ويقول أيضا في (تكوين 41: 57) كان الجوع شديدا في كل الأرض*

 *[وفي هذه المرحلة يصعد الجوع فيصبح شديدا]*​


 *المرحلة الثالثة: قمة المجاعة:*
 *نقرأ في (تكوين47: 13) "ولم يكن خبز في كل الأرض لأن الجوع كان شديدا جدا"*
 *[وهنا نصل إلى المجاعة الحقيقية وهي أن يصبح الجوع شديدا جدا]*
 

 *من هذا ندرك أن العدد المذكور في (أخبار الأيام الأول 21: 12) وهو [7 سنين] شمل هذه المراحل الثلاث بدرجاتها المرحلية:*

 *(1) المرحلة الأولى: [سنتان] حيث يبدأ الجوع فيقتاتون بالقليل الذي عندهم من مواشي وحيوانات هزيلة.*
 *(2) المرحلة الثانية: [سنتان] أيضا حيث مازال قليل القليل يسد الرمق من نباتات الأرض وحشائشها.*
 *(3)  أما المرحلة الثالثة: الثلاث سنوات الباقية فهي التي يشتد فيها الجوع جدا  حيث لا يجدون ما يأكلونه فيأكلون الحمير وذبل الحمام، بل ويأكلون أبناءهم  أيضا كما حدث في حصار السامرة المذكور في (2ملوك6: 24ـ 29).*
 *(4) أما العدد [3 سنين] المذكور في سفر صموئيل الثاني 24: 13 فإنما يشير إلى أصعب فترة في الجوع وهي الفترة الأخيرة المذكورة في (أخبار أيام الأول21: 12)*


 *وبهذا  لا نجد خلافا بين العددين المذكورين فيالروايتين و بالترجمتين ، بل على العكس هذا  الاختلاف الظاهري يؤكد صحة الكتاب المقدس لدى الدارسين المدققين.*​

*و لربى و مخلصى يسوع المسيح المجد الدائم 
*



*ملحوظة (( اى شخص يشوف انى اخطاءت فى اى شى يصححة لى بسرعة لانى لسة مبتدا و لكن ثقتى فى السيد المسح رب المجد كبيبرة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا و صدق السيد المسيح عندما قال لن تقوى عليكى ابواب الجحيم)) *




​


----------



## e-Sword (8 يونيو 2012)

*شكرااا لحضرتك*



Abdel Messih قال:


> أظن مفيش فرق لو تقصد ان ده خطأ ترجمة فلأ هو مش خطأ ترجمة لأن على حد علمى هى هى مش هتفرق أنواع الترجمة :
> تراجم لفظيه :
> 
> هي التي يقوم فيها مترجم بترجمة اللفظ بمنتهي الدقه دون مراعاة سياق الكلام فينتج عنها ترجمه غير واضحة المعني لاختلاف التعابير بين اللغات المختلفة وهي ترجمه تستغرق وقت اقل
> ...




انا بالفعل كنت محتاج تعريف التراجم اشكر المسيح لانى كتب سوالى فى هذا المنتدى الرائع ربنا يباركك اخى و استاذى الحبيب


----------



## ElectericCurrent (8 يونيو 2012)

مع تقديرى للجهد المبذول  -ولاهداف تنظيمية بحته فى فهرسة البحث  -للترقيم والعنونة والفهرسة 
لتسهيل الحصول على البحث 
اقترح تغيير العنوان الاساسي للموضوع الى 
(_*المجاعة هل كانت ثلاث سنوات أم سبعة سنوات أيام داود؟*_)


----------



## myname2010 (8 يونيو 2012)

القراءة  "سبع سني" هى الصحيحة للاسباب التالية:

1. تتفق مع سياق نص الكتاب المقدس  كما في [تكوين 41: 27, 45: 6, 2ملوك 8: 1].

2. ناتجة عن جمع ثلاث سنوات جوع بسبب شاول [2صموئيل 21: 1] و رابعة في لقاء داود مع الجبعونيين والحرب ضد الفلسطينين [2صموئيل 21: 3-22] ثم ثلاث سنوات العقوبة بسبب التعداد [2صموئيل 24: 13].

3. "سبعة" المفضلة فهى القراءة الاصعب (lectio difficilior potior).

4. قراءة "ثلاثة" ناتجة عن تناغم نسخي مع العقوبات الاخرى (symmetrical) كما في [1 اخبار ايام اول 21: 12].

5. "سبعة" مقروءة في اقتباس يوسيفوس  (Josephus ) 
"ther would be a famine throughout the country for seven years"
Flavius Josephus, Translation and Commentary: Judean antiquities books 5-7

6. تتفق مع نص الترجمة اللاتينية الفولجاتا (vulgate)
"septem annis”


----------



## e-Sword (8 يونيو 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> مع تقديرى للجهد المبذول  -ولاهداف تنظيمية بحته فى فهرسة البحث  -للترقيم والعنونة والفهرسة
> لتسهيل الحصول على البحث
> اقترح تغيير العنوان الاساسي للموضوع الى
> (_*المجاعة هل كانت ثلاث سنوات أم سبعة سنوات أيام داود؟*_)



استاذى الغالى الحبيب معلش سامح ضعفى لكنى لا اعرف كيف  اغير العنوان ارجو من حضرتك ان توضح لى ذلك الامر و ايضا ارجو من حضرتك ان توضح لضعفى كيف اغير الصورة الرمزية الى صورة احملها من جهازى و شكرا لتعب محبتك استاذى و معلمى  و اخى الحبيب ...


----------



## e-Sword (8 يونيو 2012)

myname2010 قال:


> القراءة  "سبع سني" هى الصحيحة للاسباب التالية:
> 
> 1. تتفق مع سياق نص الكتاب المقدس  كما في [تكوين 41: 27, 45: 6, 2ملوك 8: 1].





myname2010 قال:


> 2. ناتجة عن جمع ثلاث سنوات جوع بسبب شاول [2صموئيل 21: 1] و رابعة في لقاء داود مع الجبعونيين والحرب ضد الفلسطينين [2صموئيل 21: 3-22] ثم ثلاث سنوات العقوبة بسبب التعداد [2صموئيل 24: 13].
> 
> 3. "سبعة" المفضلة فهى القراءة الاصعب (lectio difficilior potior).
> 
> ...





*رد رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع و اكثر من رائع ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك و يباركك و يبارك اسرتك و اهلك و اصدقائك و بلدك*


----------



## e-Sword (21 يونيو 2012)

*رجاء محبة*

*نعمة و سلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح *

*ارجو من الاحبة المشرفين ان يغيرون اسم الموضوع الى*

(_*المجاعة هل كانت ثلاث سنوات أم سبعة سنوات أيام داود؟*_)

لانى لا اعلم كيف اغير اسم الموضوع و اكون شاكر محبتكم اذا علمتوا ضعف اخوكم 
​


----------

